# A New Species of Fanged Frog with Internal Fertilization and Birth of Tadpoles



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Link to the paper:
PLOS ONE: A Novel Reproductive Mode in Frogs: A New Species of Fanged Frog with Internal Fertilization and Birth of Tadpoles

From NPR:
These Froggies Went A Courtin' And Gave Birth To Live Tadpoles : NPR


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

The Anura order is pretty diverse...this kind of reminds me of Darwin's Frog. Both have unique methods in reproducing/caring for offspring!


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Amazing. thnx for posting


----------

